# African Pygmy Hedgehog Allergy



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Quick question- How likely do you guys think it would be, to have an allergy to a hog? We're allergic to furries which can be controlled by antihistimine but hogs are mainly spiky i'm guessing?

Its the dander (dried saliva) which we're allergic too and i hear hogs self anoint alot?? but they're not too furry right?

How much do they groom themselves?

I really want one but have to convince James that we wont be too allergic!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

APH do self anoint alot when they get a new smell, an interesting one, not nessisarily new to them and they don't groom as such to be honest. Many people have a mild reaction to them but it is usually from what ever they have transfered to the spines after it being processed by the jacobsons organ and then passed into the saliva. 

Another reason for reaction is mites. Many hedgehogs have them, loads in here will tell you they dont cause their hedgies are clean but weve been doing a study a yr now and this is just not the case, but they can have a very very small loads their entire lives and the owners and NEVER aware of it but some can transfer to people and are harmless and bite and then you get a tiny little rash which goes in a few day.

Hedgies are spikey on top, fur on the bottom. They are usually recommended for sufferers who find furries make them react form what ever reason but I know many owners who have had to rehome cause the alergy although not as bad was still there. 

One thing you can do is treat every three months for mites, that gets rid of that problem, don't introduce new, exciting smells and they can and do go very very long times with no self anointing.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

they do have furry bellies but they dont annoint that much - well mine doesnt anyway and its usually when they come into contact with nice smells!!!

Have you got any one near you that has hogs so you could got and visit them - there are a few breeders london way but I dont know if they are near you - it would be a shame if you got one and then found out you were allergic!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

They make my nose runny and make me sneeze  Maybe Im a freak of nature :lol2:


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> They make my nose runny and make me sneeze  Maybe Im a freak of nature :lol2:


Now it's common in owners, some are fine with furries and we have found that can be a reaction to mites. Well the hedgies having dry skin, which becomes air born and can be carrying mites but it is all down to those little guys. Hair can also become dislodged due to them and cause problems.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if i want to risk it, I'd be devastated if we got a hog and had to rehome it.

Problem with going to see a breeder is, sometimes it takes an hour or so for the allergy to kick in! I'm not sure a breeder would be happy to have you hanging out for that long!!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I'm sure there are people who will let you experience the hedgie and wouldn't mind. We have gone to people for a few hours with some of ours just so they could see what they are like and honestly it is enjoyable to show off your babies. Most 'breeders' should be in it for the love of the animal and want to share their wonderful little animals with new perspective owners and share knowledge so I would make a few enquires into it. Heavenlyhogs may be able to help you with a contact, she'd be more up on UK breeders than I am but it would be a shame not to spend a few hours with one and see what happens.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I most certainly would like to help you out and determine A)If a hedgehog is for you B)whether or not you would suffer as you do with other furries.
I am not available for a few weeks now though as i am in the process of moving and have my hands full with my animals,children and reptile collections all over the country most weekends :lol2:which are the days i'm usually free.
You would be made felt at ease,comfortable and welcome in my home and i talk like there's no tomorrow,so it's not a case of me wishing you would leave,you will want to leave after an hour believe me:lol2:
Please feel free to pm me if you're interested in meeting us and our companions...we have a fair few:whistling2:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

For the record i'm allergic to rats but i have 7 and most certainly wouldn't part with them.:flrt:


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

PM'ed you! Many thanks for an offer that we can't refuse!!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I can personally say Shell has some stunning hogs (good blood lines too) and has a better knowledge than many on them so she'll sort you out.


----------

